# Orange box ps3 server help please.



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

If anyone has the orange box would they be kind enough to try and go online quickly on team fortress as I bought this for my son today and all day long it has simply said sorry cannot connect to ea server and would like to make sure this is not an issue our end and is infact the server?
We have originally had this game with no problems and even created a new account today and tried it and still no luck 
This Is all I bought it for for him.

Thanks in advance.


----------

